# Lowes and Home depot...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone purchased dry ferts from these stores and if so what do they carry?


----------



## Grathum (Jul 13, 2010)

Dolomite (pelletized lime) - which is calcium carbonate and magnesium
stump remover - which is KNO3

Brands vary by region


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sicamore_Tree,

Actually, from what i found most Stump Removers are not KNO3. Be sure to check the MSDS for the specific brand you are thinking of buying before purchasing and putting it into your aquarium.

Probably the best way to get the dry ferts you are going to need is order them from either aquariumfertilizer.com or Green Leaf Aquarium. Their prices are reasonable, they carry everything you will need, and you don't spend a lot of time and gas running around town.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

I get mine for Green Leaf. I order 2 plant packs a year! Fast shipping too! Good Luck!


----------



## Grathum (Jul 13, 2010)

Agreed with the stump remover. I read they started reformulating (and hiding the actual ingrediants a bit) those types of things after people started blowing things up with fertilizer (like the federal building in Oklahoma) You may also be able to find KNO3 as "salt peter" from a drug store. The question you want to ask yourself is this...will I save myself any time or money running around putting together the various ingrediants or would it be more economical (time and money wise) to buy smaller amounts that someone else has put together already.

It will depend on your setup...the number of tanks you are supporting, what plants you are growing, what chemicals you actually need to add based on your water supply etc.

For myself, the water treatment process here strips so much calcium and other nutrients from the water that I basically have to add it all the time. I also currently maintain 4 tanks with 5 more planned. It was more economical for me to purchase a 40lb bag of dolomite than to purchase from an online retailer because I have to add it all the time. Now, 40lbs will still last me forever (I hope) but the entire bag was $6.98 at home depot whereas I would've had to pay $3 + $6 for only 1lb through mail order.

My KNO3 I purchased as Salt Peter off the shelf of a walgreens (I think it was). I also purchased a carton of epsom salt from that same store all for less than it would've costed to purchase online.

Now, micros...I will probably always purchase online because it's just more economical. With home brews you just gotta balance everything. Purchase locally what makes sense...send away for what doesn't.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

For Nitrate (N) - use (KNO3), such as Spectracide Stump Remover, Salt Petre, Green Light Stump Remover, Grant's Stump Remover
For Phosphate (P) - use Fleet Enema (KH2PO4)
For Potassium (K) - use No-Salt


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I alos get my stuff from greenleafaquariums.com


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> Purchase locally what makes sense...send away for what doesn't.


Good sense!

If you are going to need something as easy to find as Epsom salt, get it at almost any store, locally. 
But many of the other items are a bit more specialty. 
If you are a member of a planted tank club you can look into getting several of the fertilizers at agricultural supply places, in 50 pound bags. Then divide the material among the members. 50 lbs is a LOT of fertilizer.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

I put crushed coral in my canister filter to get calcium.


----------

